# Murky Water



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a gold spilo in a 30g tank. I just transferred him from his 20g to the 30g. Before I transferred him, I noticed that the water was a little cloudy. Not green, just hazy. I could see from one end of the tank to the other, but not very well. I have hardly any lighting on the tank and the conditions are fine. Zero ammonia and zero nitrites. I use well water for the tank. I checked the conditions in the well water and they are fine also. I use the same water for my 75g tank and had to install a uv sterilizer. Are there any suggestions I could try? Besides using a uv sterilizer for all my tanks I mean.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

maybe too much light?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Like I said, the tank has hardly any light on it at all. I have the tube double wrapped in electrical tape. I am guessing its the well water and I should use r.o. water. Help me out here.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

just go to your local pet store and get a chemical that clean up water to make it crystal clear. also you can add more carbon to ur filter that usually helps.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

what kind of filtration are you using on this tank? a whitish cloud in any tank could indicate the presence of fungal spores.

~Will.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have had my penguin 330 on there for months. I just changed the filter cartridges yesterday. So how do I know for sure that it is a fungal spore, what does that mean, and what do I do about it. Today, it doesn't look too bad. I really don't know if it is bad enough to even worry about it. I was thinking that if it gets worse, I will just put my uv sterilizer on there from my 75 gallon. I put some aquarium salt in there also. We will see!


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Two things come to mind on the murky water. One is ammonia. Two would be gravel.

Just run a powerhead or a extra filter and it should clear up in a few days.


----------

